# Pet Passport (Dog)



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hello

Looks like I'm going to have to get a passport,my daughter (Dog sitter) :lol: has moved out making France unlikely this year.

The cost I believe is £150-200 plus the 6 month wait.

My Question, Is this cost split into the different stages of treatment or is it a initial lump sum ?

The cost has always made me use my dog sitter :lol: but they are not allowed dogs where she has moved to. (Apparently)


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

7 month wait as you have to allow the blood test.

We paid it at each appointment so yes it is in stages.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/pets/travel/pets/pet-owners/

a reminder of what to do


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Phil, best to check with your vet, a phone call will do
But it is 6 months wait
Needs to be identity chipped too

What about putting him in kennels this year and still going to France,
although that is more expense
Aldra


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

1. ID chip first pay for that
2. Then rabies vaccination pay for that
3. wait one month blood test pay for that, wait a week or 10 days for test result
4. If blood test positive for rabies anti bodies then passport can be issued and you can travel. pay for issue of passport, if not then back to stage 2

Once issued you can leave UK, but you cannot come back in until end of 6 months from date of sero positive test result

In reality it is 7 and a half months from start to being able to return to UK or Ireland.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

thieawin said:


> 1. ID chip first pay for that
> 2. Then rabies vaccination pay for that
> 3. wait one month blood test pay for that, wait a week or 10 days for test result
> 4. If blood test positive for rabies anti bodies then passport can be issued and you can travel. pay for issue of passport, if not then back to stage 2
> ...


And then, finally..... when you're coming back, between 23-48 hours visit the vet in France and get a health check, worming and tick treatment.

I paid about 50 euros this year for that. So you need to budget about 50 euros per visit for taking your dog.

Plus you need to budget for the cost of the PETS scheme, which varies by carrier, but on the Eurotunnel it's £30.

Plus if you stay on campsites in France it's between 1-3 euros a night for the dog usually.

All of that is worth every penny, I say. What is a holiday without your dog?

Oh yes, and by the way, the rabies jab only lasts two years, so you need to pay your vet to re-vaccinate every two years and update the passport, and you have to pay every time.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

HeatherChloe said:


> thieawin said:
> 
> 
> > 1. ID chip first pay for that
> ...


You are so right as the dog,s enjoy the holiday as well but our dog was a three year Vaccination so ask the Vet what he is giving.
Remember that the booster must be done when the 2 or 3 years are up from the day of the first Jab NOT from the blood test which is what some people do and then you have to start all over again if only 1 day late.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

locovan said:


> http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/pets/travel/pets/pet-owners/
> 
> a reminder of what to do


I see that Switzerland is not in the EU listing - what, in plain language do we need to do if we are intending to do a circuit around the Alps, Germany, Austria and Switzerland next year?

With 2 dogs it's looking a bit expensive


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Sprinta said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/pets/travel/pets/pet-owners/
> ...


Go revisit the link

Switzeralnd is not in the EU, it is in EFTA and the EEA. Switzerland is listed in the second drop down list of countries along with Lichtenstein, Norway etc and a whole load more including Andorra


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Sprinta said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-pets/pets/travel/pets/pet-owners/
> ...


I thought you wouldnt be able to but I went on this forum and seems it is possible

http://www.englishforum.ch/pet-corner/13783-driving-switzerland-europe-dogs.html

See the BVET site for entry requirements for your pets:

Bringing your dog here is fairly simple; it's important to note that after arrival you have a limited time (10 days I think) to register your dog with your Gemeinde and to enroll him/her in the ANIS database.

I believe you will need a vet to do the ANIS registration. (At least, I could not register the two dogs I adopted after the new (ish) microchip law went into effect myself - ANIS would only accept registration via my vet. So, make sure you find one straight away to do the paperwork for you.)

We usually cross at Basel, and are rarely stopped; however when bringing my latest doglet into Switzerland his papers were given a thorough going-over, 20 questions and all that. At issue was that the rabies protocol used in France is different than in Switzerland (combi vs single) - it took a phone call to somebody higher up in the Zollamt chain to determine that the French vac was indeed acceptable and that everything was in order. (They never so much as looked at the pooch, though...)

I hope this helps


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ours is three years, but we take him back to the vets before each long trip and hope he knows what he's doing 8O 8O 

Alddra


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes I always go to the vet as he checks where the chip is so that I know it hasnt moved as we have to do the scanning so I would panic if i couldnt find the chip


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

locovan said:


> our dog was a three year Vaccination so ask the Vet what he is giving.
> Remember that the booster must be done when the 2 or 3 years are up from the day of the first Jab NOT from the blood test which is what some people do and then you have to start all over again if only 1 day late.


I think the first one was 2 years, and the next one is 3 years.

The vet send me a letter when I need to go in, and as you say, you have to make sure you're within the timeframe, else you have to start the 6 months again.


----------



## lulabelle (Jul 9, 2011)

Very good news for pet owners wanting to travel with their 'babies'!

http://www.defra.gov.uk/news/2011/06/30/new-rules-pet-passports/

About time too!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

lulabelle said:


> Very good news for pet owners wanting to travel with their 'babies'!
> 
> http://www.defra.gov.uk/news/2011/06/30/new-rules-pet-passports/
> 
> About time too!


Tha is an improvement especially for those starting the Pets Passport.

However if UK gets approval for keeping the Tapeworm treatment then we will still have to go to a vets abroad before returning to the UK. That is the biggest problem for people making sure the pet is treated, finding a vets etc and is in the 24-48 hr window for return to UK. We have a list of vets we use now so it isn't a big issue but we do have to make sure we make the appointments etc.

Being able to do the treatment ourselves wherever we are would make life easier.

If the tick treatment isn't required it would be nice if they allowed us to give the worming tablet ourselves it would make life easier.

We will of course continue with the tick treatment in any case as we do not want our dogs to catch anything abroad. We would also make sure the worming was done also as we do at home as well.


----------



## Linnet (Sep 17, 2009)

*Pet Passport*

Not directly related to this post but as of Jan 2012 there are changes in the scheme which I believe dispense with the 6 month period and replace it with a shorter period after rabies jab and ability to travel, also the tick treatment pdior to UK entry dispensed with and as for worm treatment this is still under consideration by authorities. All in all it will make it easier to take pets abroad and probably cheaper in terms of vet feees.


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Pet Passport*



Linnet said:


> Not directly related to this post but as of Jan 2012 there are changes in the scheme which I believe dispense with the 6 month period and replace it with a shorter period after rabies jab and ability to travel, also the tick treatment pdior to UK entry dispensed with and as for worm treatment this is still under consideration by authorities. All in all it will make it easier to take pets abroad and probably cheaper in terms of vet feees.


Don`t kid yourself!. We take frontline and drontal to the french vet and still get charged 35 euros for the privilege of him a) administering our supplied medicines and b) signing the pet passport.

Whatever happens the port authorities will want to see vetinary proof that your animal fulfills the UK entry requirements. As someone wrote, on an earlier post, the vets signature can be carried out further away from the channel ports because of the proposed 5 day requirement for worm treatment.

Ian


----------

